# Fire Dragon [O.L.D. RPG)



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2013)

Having just seen _The Hobbit_, I was tempted to quickly whip up a fire dragon much like Smaug using the O.L.D. RPG rules in development.  This is what I came up with, though it was somewhat hasty!  Smaug, to be honest, seems fairly easy to depict - he's a fairly straightforward dragon without spellcasting or other abilities.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 27, 2013)

So will there EVER be ways to attack / impair base statistics to incapacitate targets? That Agility 2 might be meant to represent an un-agile combatant, but it might be setting up a crippling glass jaw.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2013)

Scorpio616 said:


> So will there EVER be ways to attack / impair base statistics to incapacitate targets? That Agility 2 might be meant to represent an un-agile combatant, but it might be setting up a crippling glass jaw.




SOAK 20 and 100+ Health. Easy to hit it; really hard to hurt it!


----------



## Scorpio616 (Dec 28, 2013)

Morrus said:


> SOAK 20 and 100+ Health. Easy to hit it; really hard to hurt it!



So attacks that impair stats (if they even exist) always have to get through soak? The _Attacking Ability Scores_ of 3Era D&D make me wary of any low stat on a critter that is supposed to be a significant  foe.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2013)

Scorpio616 said:


> So attacks that impair stats (if they even exist) always have to get through soak? The _Attacking Ability Scores_ of 3Era D&D make me wary of any low stat on a critter that is supposed to be a significant  foe.




It's not a system where you directly reduce the main attributes with attacks, no. Damage is applied to Health.  Though it's very early in development.


----------



## Scorpio616 (Jan 14, 2014)

Morrus said:


> It's not a system where you directly reduce the main attributes with attacks, no.



Uhm, what about the Tangler? RAW it has no size restrictions or break out mechanics so 2 shots and this dragon is immobilized.

Sure it was meant to capture rowdy PCs and make them face justice, but in the design it also makes any big lumbering target a stinking joke. ( pew pew )


----------



## Morrus (Jan 14, 2014)

Scorpio616 said:


> Uhm, what about the Tangler? RAW it has no size restrictions or break out mechanics so 2 shots and this dragon is immobilized.
> 
> Sure it was meant to capture rowdy PCs and make them face justice, but in the design it also makes any big lumbering target a stinking joke. ( pew pew )




Excellent playtesting - thanks!  That's exactly the sort of thing playtesting is here to catch!


----------

